
Doctors Call for Overhaul of Electronic Health Records - dreamcompiler
http://www.nbcrightnow.com/story/38341827/doctors-call-for-overhaul-of-electronic-health-records
======
lingzb
Glad to see doctors want improvements to EHRs as much as patients like I do.

